# FinerDetails - The Audi TT Interior



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

I wasn't actaully going to take any pictures for this car, bookedin for an engine bay and interior detail, but as I started work in the rear I just changed my mind and grabbed the camera for some shots, before, during and after.

I hope you don't mind the lack of paint correction 

The car is 8 years old, and has covered a nice 110,000 miles.


































































































































































































































I've got a few other smaller jobs to post when I have time, about to start a full write up and will have another one by tomorrow night too


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Its nice to see something other than paint correction tbh, after all paint correction is not the be all and end all of detailing!!

What did you use on the seats they were minging?

Nice work!!


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Jesus, what was the bodywork like if the interior is that filthy, the seats look well used!, but nice turnaround, +1 on what products used:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

lovin the 50/50 shot of the seats 
good work on the interior, looks so much better now. i am also interested in wot u used
my dads m5 leather seats have seen better days and could do with being done


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

great 50/50 that was some minging leather right there


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

those seats look amazing, I'd love to know what you did them with, or is it a trade secret?
:thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work on the seats, look as good as new now!, definatley more to detailing than paint correction.


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow, awesome work mate! What did you use to clean up the seats?


----------



## Drakey (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice work! :thumb:
That 50/50 is incredible!


----------



## Herefordquattro (May 31, 2010)

veb said:


> Jesus, what was the bodywork like if the interior is that filthy, the seats look well used!, but nice turnaround, +1 on what products used:thumb:


+2 on the products used please?:thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Great work on the seats they were a great turnaround!, I think the lack of cleaning on the interior sills/plastic spoils it a little though even just a rubover with a damp cloth I know if i was paying for an interior detail id expect them to be cleaned?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Work Mate

Bloody amount of times I have smacked my head trying to get in the back to clean a TT's seats :wall:

I used to hate doing the interior but I love it now :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Very good turnaround, but who lets their interior get that dirty?!, and if the person has no intention of cleaning it then why did they buy that colour.

Anyway, I'll stop ranting


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

sharpy24 said:


> Great work on the seats they were a great turnaround!, I think the lack of cleaning on the interior sills/plastic spoils it a little though even just a rubover with a damp cloth I know if i was paying for an interior detail id expect them to be cleaned?


you are mistaking scratches and scuffs for dirt, but thank you for your comment :thumb:

I also cleaned out all the door shuts first, and gave the car a blast over FOC.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work Iain


----------



## newsabloke (Sep 3, 2009)

Herefordquattro said:


> +2 on the products used please?:thumb:


+ 3 please chap. amazing turn around.

Cheers:doublesho


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

:doublesho grubby leather,just show's what 110,000 miles does to your seats,nice job :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

newsabloke said:


> + 3 please chap. amazing turn around.
> 
> Cheers:doublesho


+ 4 on produts used real good 50/50:thumb:


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

awesome 50/50 there!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

great work!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

wonder if it will get to +10


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll bet APC then Swissvax leather gear afterwards!


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Fantastic turnaround, like everyone says it's great to see the focus on something else other than the paintwork. 

I think everyone forgets how much time and effort it can take to bring the leather out like that, you must have been cleaning for some time!

Fantastic work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Rich H said:


> I'll bet APC then Swissvax leather gear afterwards!


nope....


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Finerdetails said:


> nope....


You're enjoying this Ian, aren't you! :lol:

Alan W

P.S. Nice work by the way. :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one :thumb:


----------

